# Born2Run Blue Marlin



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

Fished a little rip yesterday that had a few fish on it. We ended up with a 42 lb dolphin, a couple small wahoo, and a nice little 175-200 lb rat blue. It was a fun day and nice to be on the board early in the season. Got good video of the fish but only a few still shots next to the boat. Will try to upload the video later.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Sweet !!!!!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice!!!


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

A rat blue is better than no blue, not a bad mahi either. Good stuff!


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

Fat dolphin, congrats on the blue!


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

samoajoe said:


> A rat blue is better than no blue, not a bad mahi either. Good stuff!


Hell....I'd rather a rat blue than a big ole girl!

A rat you can finish in a reasonable time, anything over 450-500 means you are gonna be there a while!?!

Nice trip!


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

JMB said:


> Hell....I'd rather a rat blue than a big ole girl!
> 
> A rat you can finish in a reasonable time, anything over 450-500 means you are gonna be there a while!?!
> 
> A rat blue is way more dangerous than a fat girl blue... if caught on heavy tackle the fish is still VERY green when trying to wire it... pull to hard on the wire close to the boat during a jump and the fish may be inside the boat with you on the outside ... or worse stuck through someone waiting to assist with a release.... Every fish fight is different ... you might have a 600 + swim to the boat and roll over... only too hook up a 300 that will not give it up !!


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Great job crew!!


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow, nice mahi 

Congrats on the Marlin Too !


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

good trip !!!


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:thumbup:Nice:thumbup: looking good!:thumbsup:


----------



## pilotkal (May 31, 2012)

very nice


----------

